# Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

_*Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch

**"Sei Gut oder Böse.....es liegt bei Dir...."**
 
*_*Einleitung:*

*Die Idee zu diesem Guide ist im gleichnahmigen Sammelthread entstanden. Das Spiel ist eines der Komplexesten Rollenspiele der letzten Jahre, welches die klassischen Rollenspielelemente mit denen eines Ego-Shooters in sich vereinigt.

Es gibt Dutzende von Möglichkeiten seinen Charakter zu formen und zu Entwickeln.....das Wie, bleibt jedem selber überlassen, aber es haben sich einige Punkte herauskristllisiert, die den Einstieg ins Spiel und das Überleben im Ödland einfacher machen.

Dieser Guide soll nur als Vorschlag dienen, wie man es machen könnte...letzendlich sollte das Spiel jeder so spielen, wie es Ihm oder Ihr am meisten Spaß macht. 

Wichtig !!!
 Fragen, die hier nicht beantwortet werden und Eure Screens, posted bitte weiterhin im Fallout Sammelthread....dafür ist er nämlich da.....


**Wichtigster Tipp von allen !!!!*
​*Damit man das Spiel in voller Länge genießen kann, sollte man dem Hauptquest maximal so lange folgen bis man das Powerrüstungs Training absolvieren kann....weil, wenn Hauptquest zu Ende ist, dann ist das Spiel zu Ende !!! 

Den Hauptquest, kann man so in 6-8 Std. durchspielen....wenn man alles sehen will, sollte man so 60-80 Std. Spielzeit einplanen....
  



*_*Das Training*_

*Die Grundlage der Charakterentwicklung sind 7 Haupt-Attribute, die Maßgeblich alle Fähigkeiten beeinflussen.*


*Haupt-Attribute
*​

*Stärke - Beeinflusst Tragekapazität / Nahkampfwaffen     
*
*Wahrnehmung - Beeinflusst Energiewaffen / Sprengstoff / Dietrich / Erkennung von Gefahren
*
*Ausdauer - Beeinflusst Gesundheit / Resistenzen (Schaden,Strahlung etc.) / Große Waffen / Waffenlos
*
*Charisma - Beeinflusst Feilschen / Sprache
*
*Intelligenz - Beeinflusst die Menge der Fertigkeitspunkte pro Level / Medinzin / Reparieren / Wissenschaft
*
*Beweglichkeit - Beeinflusst die Menge der Aktionspunkte / Kleine Waffen / Schleichen
*
*Glück - Chance auf kritische Treffer / alle Attribute*
*Der Grundwert aller Attribute beträgt 5....dann bekommt man noch zusätzliche Punkte bei der Charaktererstellung zum freien verteilen.

Am besten sollte man sein Augenmerk am Anfang auf die Erhöhung von Stärke (Tragkraft mehr sammeln), Beweglichkeit (Aktionspunkte im V.A.T.S.) , Intelligenz (Fertigkeitspunkte)  und Glück (kritische Treffer u. andere Aktionen) legen. Höhere Werte helfen am Anfang des Spiels ungemein um die ersten Tage zu "Überleben".

Man bekommt im Laufe des Spiels die Chance alle anderen Werte auch noch zu erhöhen durch Wackelfiguren und Extras. Dazu aber später mehr.*



*Fertigkeiten*

*Es gibt insgesamt 13 Fertigkeiten, die, die Aktionen der Figur beeinflussen. Es Gilt, je höher der Wert desto wirksamer die Aktion. Das Maximum liegt bei 100. Die Fertigkeiten kann man beim Levelaufstieg erhöhen. Wie viele Punkte möglich sind, bestimmt unter anderem die Intelligenz.*



*Feilschen (Handeln, Preise)
*
*Große Waffen*
*Energiewaffen*
*Sprengstoff (Wirksamkeit von Granaten und entschärfen von Minen/Fallen etc.)
*
*Dietrich (Türen-Truhen öffnen etc.)
*
*Medizin (Wirksamkeit von Medikamenten)
*
*Nahkampfwaffen*
*Reparieren (eigene Waffen/Rüstungen instandsetzen)
*
*Wissenschaft (Hacken von Computern)
*
*Kleine Waffen*
*Schleichen (wie schnell wird man entdeckt)
*
*Sprache (Überreden)
*
*Waffenlos*
*Am Anfang sollte man sein Augenmerk auf Kleine Waffen, Wissenschaft und Dietrich legen und die Werte rasch auf 50-60% erhöhen. Weil, die meisten Waffen im Spiel laufen unter der Rubrik kleine Waffen und zum öffnen von Türen/Truhen etc. braucht man entweder hohe Dietrich oder Wissenschafts Werte (Sammeln von Wertvollen Objekten, Waffen, Munition, lösen von Geheimnissen etc.)....

Wenn man sich eine Weile im Ödland "Eingelebt" hat, sind die Werte für Reparieren, Große Waffen und Energiewaffen nicht unwichtig....auch die Fertigkeit Sprache sollte man nicht unterschätzen, weil man dadurch manchmal leichter ans Ziel kommt.


Wichtig !!!

Die Haupt Attribute und Fertigkeiten könne kurzfristig durch das Tragen von bestimmter Kleidung und durch die Einnahme von Medikamenten beeiflusst werden. Das Wie, steht bei der Kleidung/Medikamenten bei.



**Extras*

*Es gibt insgesamt 58 Extras, die, die Figuren Attribute/Fertigkeiten/Aktionsmöglichkeiten beeinflussen können. Bei jeder Levelaufstieg, kann man ein Extra auswählen.*

*Welche, wann zur Verfügung stehen, bestimmt die Levelhöhe und unter Umständen die höhe der Fertigkeiten. Einige Extras haben mehrere Ränge, das heißt man kann die Effekte die dieses Extra auslöst mehrfach abfragen um geziehlt auf gewisse Fähigkeiten Einfluss zu nehmen.*

*Die folgenden Extras sind ein MUSS für jeden Ödland Wanderer und sollte möglichst frühzeitig, sofern zur Verfügung steht, ausgewählt werden.*



*I**ntensives Training - Damit kann man einen der Haupt-Attribute um 1 erhöhen. Ist insgesamt 10 mal möglich.*
*Waffenfreak - Damit kann man kleine Waffen und Reparieren um jeweils 5 erhöhen....Spart am Anfang wichtige Punkte.*
*Heller Kopf - Bei jedem gewinnen von Erfahrungspunkten, werden weitere 10% hinzugezählt....Schnellerer Levelaufstieg*
*Insektenforscher - gerade die RAD Riesenskorpione können harte Gegner sein....damit verursacht man bei Insekten 50% mehr Schaden*
*Die grösse Zählt - erhöht grosse Waffen um 15 Punkte....3 mal verfügbar*
*Starker Rücken - erhöht die Tragekraft um 50 Pfund*
*Verständnis - Beim lesen von Fertigkeitsbüchern bekommt man statt einen, gleich zwei Punkte gutgeschrieben
*
*Gebildet - damit bekommt man bei jedem Levelaufstieg 3 zusätzliche Fertigkeitspunkte zum verteilen
*
*Hier und Jetzt - Man Springt automatisch in den nächst höheren Level mit den zusätzlichen Erfahrungspunkten*
*Robotikexperte - Roboter können auch eine hart Nuss sein...hiermit fügt man den Robotern 25% mehr Schaden zu*
*Spezial - man hat normaler Weise 3 Spezial Fähigkeiten....hier fügt man eine 4. dazu und erhöht den Wert gleich um 15 Punkte*
*Entdecker - Ist erst im letzten Level verfügbar und deckt die Komplette Ödlandkarte auf*
*Action Boy/Girl - damit erhält man 25 weiter Aktionspunkte für V.A.T.S.*

*Alle anderen hängen vom jeweiligen Geschmack ab, und wohin man seinen Charakter entwickeln möchte....

Weiter geht es im nächsten Teil....
*​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

_*Waffen, Rüstungen und andere Hilfsmittel...*_

*
In Fallout gibt es Unmengen an Waffen, Rüstungen und Kleidung mit denen man sich Schützen und verschönern kann....*


*Waffen
*​
*Es gibt insgesammt 94 !!! verschiedene Waffen und Granaten, wobei es auch einige Unikate gibt, die mehr Schaden anrichten.
Die Waffen werden in mehrere Klassen unterteilt*:



*Große Waffen - Gattling, Flammenwerfer, Raketenwerfer etc.
*
*Energie Waffen - Laserpistole, Plasmapistole, Lasergewehr etc.
*
*Granaten und Minen - Spricht für sich selbst
*
*Nahkampfwaffen - Messer, Baseballschläger, Holzhammer etc.
*
*Kleine Waffen - Pistolen, Sturmgewehre, Kampfflinten etc.
*
*Waffenlos - Schlagring, Powerfaust etc.
*
*Spezielle Waffen - selbstgebaute Waffen, z.B. Gleisgewehr*
*Jede der Waffen hat eine unterschiedliche Wirkung bei der Reichweite, Durchschlagskraft, Genauigkeit etc.*

*
Jede der Waffen hat auch seine eigene Munition:*

*Munition*​

*32er*
*44er*
*308er
*
*10 mm*
*Schrotpatrone*
*5,56 mm*
*5 mm*
*Brennstoff Flammenwerfer*
*Rakete*
*Elektronenladeteil*
*Energiezelle*
*Microfusionszelle*
*Mini-Atombombe *
*Alien Energiezelle*
*Gleisnägel*
*Pfeile/Dartpfeile*
*Sammeltipp: Munition hat kein Gewicht...deshalb alles Sammeln was man findet...kann man später entweder gebrauchen oder verkaufen!!! 

Granaten und Minen gelten als Waffen !!!. Deshalb haben die auch Gewicht !!!



**Kleidung / Rüstung*

*Da man im Ödland nicht unbedingt Nackt rumlaufen sollte..... Bietet Fallout auch hier extrem viele Möglichkeiten sich "Schick" zu machen.

Es gibt insgesamt 130 !!! Anzieh Sachen, die man auch miteinander Kombinieren kann. Davon gibt es auch einige Unikate mit besonderen Fähigkeiten.

Die Palette reicht vom Ödlandverführer/in bis zur Panzerschildkröte ist alles machbar....je nachdem was man für einen Geschmack hat.
*​*

Die Kleidung kann man folgender Maßen einteilen:
*

*Hüte und Helme - Sommerhut, Sheriffhut, Kampfhelm etc.
*
*Brillen - Sonnenbrille, Motoradbrille etc.
*
*Strassenkleidung / Anzüge / Spezielle Kleidung - Sommeroutfit, Negligee, Strahlenschutanzug etc.
*
*Rüstungen *- *Kampfrüstung, Metallrüstung, Raider Rüstungen, etc.
*
*Die einzelnen Sachen kann man auch kombinieren....daraus ergibt sich der sogenannt Rüstungsschutz und Schutz gegen Umwelteinflüsse z.B. Strahlung etc.

Einige Sachen haben auch eine Positive/Negative Wirkung auf den Charakter...z.B. beim Feilschen, Wahrnehmung, Strahlenschutz etc.

Tipp: Einfach mal verschiedene Outfits ausprobieren und das Erscheinungsbild seines Charakters genießen...



**Medizin und Essen*

*Da das Ödland kein Kinderspielplatz ist, gibt es auch hier für alle Lebenslagen die Richtige Medizin....da der Mensch auch was essen muss, ist in Fallout auch dafür gesorgt worden.

Die Medizin kann man in zwei Kathegorien unterteilen:
In Heilmittel und Leistungssteigernde Drogen....
Die Heilmittel helfen einem bei Verletzungen/Strahlung und die Drogen könne einzelne Fähigkeiten kurzfristig steigern.

Aber Vorsicht !!!
Der Charakter kann auch Süchtig werden !!!


Essen muss jeder....in Fallout hat es eine heilende Wirkung....
Das Essen unterteilt sich in zwei Kathegorien....fertiges Essen noch von vor dem Krieg (leichte Strahlung) und gejagtes Essen von diversen Tieren und Monstern (leichte bis mittlere Strahlung)....
Das Essen kann man als alternative Heilmethode verwenden, wenn keine anderen Heilmittel zur Verfügung stehen.


*​


*Zuletzt mal ein Paar Tipps für effektive Waffen und Rüstungen....*

*Tipp Waffen:*​

*Maschinenpistole - 10 mm Munition - recht effektiv auf kurzer Distanz*
*44er Magnum mit Zielfernrohr - 44er Munition - enorme Durchschlagskraft auch auf Entfernung, aber kurze Schussfolge und nur 6 Kugeln 
*
*Chinesisches Sturmgewehr - 5,56 mm - enormer Schaden, schnelle Schussfolge (Salven), großes Magazin, sehr effektiv auf Kurze und Mittlere Distanzen
*
*Abraham Lincolns Repetiergewehr - Unikat - 44er Munition - sehr gute Durchschlagskraft, sehr effektiv auf Distanz, kurze Schussfolge*
*Lasergewehr - Energiezelle - rellativ geringer Schaden, aber sehr Präzise auf der Distanz und schnelle Schussfolge....geniale VATS Effekte *
*Plasma Gewehr - Microfusionszelle - enormer Schaden, Ideal auf kurze Distanzen, unpräzise auf lange Distanzen, klasse VATS Effekte 
*
*Laser Gattling - Elektronenladeteil - enormer Schaden auf kurzer Distanz, auf der Entfernung sehr Unpräzise*
*Scharfschützengewehr - 308er Munition - extrem Präzise auf große Distanzen mit sehr guter Durchschlagskraft, geringe Schussfolge und auf kurze Distanzen ungeeignet*
*Holzhammer/Superhammer - Nahkampfwaffen mit sehr guter Durchschlagskraft, aber langsame Schlaggeschwindigkeit und sehr schwer*
*Todeskrallen-Handschuh - Selbstbauwaffe - die Nahkampfwaffe schlechthin, durchlägt jede Rüstung sofort ohne Abzug des Rüstungsschutzes und verursacht enormen Schaden*
*Gleisgewehr - Munition Gleisnägel - sehr präzise auf kurze Distanz mit gutem Schaden...nagelt den Gegner regelrecht fest...*
*Nuka Granate - Selbstbauwaffe - Extremer Schaden und großer Schadenradius, nur auf kurze Distanzen wirksam*
*Fatman - Mini-Atombombe - Die Ultimative Waffe Schlechthin !!!! Extremer Schaden und sehr großer Schaden-Radius...erledigt mit einem Schlag ganze Horden von Gegnern...leider sehr Unpräzise auf der Distanz und recht geringe Reichweite, wenig Munition....also Sparsam einsetzen
*
*"Geheimnis" - Ein absolutes Unikat - Extremer Schaden, schnelle Schussfolge, extrem Präzise, wenig Munition und ist nicht von dieser Welt....* *findet es selber heraus....*

*Tipp Kleidung/Rüstung*
​

*Diverse Raider Rüstungen/Helme - optische Kracher - viel verfügbar, gerade am Anfang, guter Rüstungsschutz*
*Aufklärungsrüstung - guter Rüstungsschutz, leichtere Version der Kampfrüstung, geringes Gewicht
*
*Metallrüstungen/Helme - sehr guter Rüstungsschutz, sehr selten, optisch klasse, leider sehr Schwer*
*Kampfrüstungen/Helme - Sehr guter Rüstungsschutz, mittlere Verfügbarkeit, mehrere Versionen, kommt man gut durchs Ödland in allen Lebenslagen*
*Powerrüstungen/Helme - die Rüstungen überhaupt, bester Rüstungsschutz, wenig verfügbar, zum tragen ist ein Training nötig*
*Teslar Rüstung/Helm - weiterentwicklung der Powerrüsstung, wenig verfügbar, zum tragen ist ein Training nötig*
*Strahlenschutz Anzug - sollte man immer dabei habe um durch verstrahlte Ecken zu streifen...geringer Rüstungsschutz*
*Diverse Kleidung - zum Kampf ungeeignet, bieten aber zum Teil Vorteile beim Handeln/Sprechen*

*Weiter geht es im nächsten Teil....*​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

*Sammeln, Handeln....oder wie werde ich Reich !!!*


*Geld regiert die Welt....das ist auch im Ödland so....nur das dort die Währung "Kronkorken" heißt.

Wie im richtigen Leben, geht auch in Fallout ohne Geld nichts...man muss ein Zimmer Bezahlen, den Arzt, die Ausrüstung etc.

Eine Effektive Form um zu Geld zu kommen, ist das einzusammeln was andere Vergessen haben oder was der Krieg übrig ließ...

Dabei sollte man auch keine Hemmungen habe, seine Toten Gegner auszurauben oder mal jemanden zu bestehlen...

ABER....nicht jedes Sammelobjekt ist dazu da um Reich zu werden...es gibt einige Sammelobjekte, die dazu da sind den Charakter weiter zu entwickeln.... 



**Sammelobjekte zur Charakterentwicklung*

*Die Wichtigsten sind die sogenannten Wackelpuppen....
Es gibt insgesamt 20 davon.
7 erhöhen jeweils eines der Attribute um 1 Punkt....
13 erhöhen eine der Fertigkeiten um 10%. 
Also immer schön die Augen offen halten.....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Dann gibt es noch die sogenannten Fertigkeitsbücher...
Es gibt insgesamt 324 Stück.  
Jedes der Bücher erhöht, wenn man es ließt, eine der Fertigkeiten um 1 Punkt (z.B. Medizin, Reparieren, Wissenschaft etc.). 
Wenn man das Extra "Verständnis" gewählt hat, sogar um 2 Punkte. Man kann Sie natürlich auch verkaufen...
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Was bringt am meisten Geld ???

**Es gibt enorm viele Objekte zum Sammeln....aber nicht alle bringen vernünftig Geld...

Da die Tragekapazität recht begrenzt ist, sollte man nur die Objekte mitnehmen, die am meisten einbringen.

** Hier mal eine Aufstellung der Wertvollsten Objekte...*
​

*Waffen - Waffen in guten Zustand bringen viel Geld, sind aber auch sehr schwer....man kann den Zustand und damit den Wert massiv steigern, indem man mit einem guten Reparatur Skill die Regel "aus 2 Schlechten mach 1 Gutes" befolgt.*
*Rüstungen - für Rüstungen gilt das Selbe wie für Waffen...*
*Munition - Munition die man nicht braucht kann man auch verkaufen*
*Medikamente/Drogen - wenn man zuviel davon hat, oder die nicht braucht kann man die auch verkaufen*
*Nuka Cola/Nuka Cola Quantum - kann man trinken oder die Quantum Flaschen zu Granaten verarbeiten...bringen beim Verkauf aber auch viel Geld*
*Sensor Module - findet man überall, sind relativ leicht zu tragen*
*Kernspaltungsbatterie - kann man teuer verkaufen, sind relativ schwer*
*Stealt Boy - macht einen unsichtbar, ist obendrein sehr Wertvoll*
*Elektrische Leiter - bringen einen ordentlichen Preis, sind sehr leicht*
*Letztendlich bleibt es aber jeden selber überlassen, was er sammeln möchte.....*


*Eine weitere Möglichkeit zu Geld zu kommen sind Sammelaufträge von NPC`s


**Folgendes wird angeboten....*​

*Schrott - gibt es 2 Personen die dafür Geld bezahlen (15 Korken/Stk.)*
*Blutpakete - gibt es eine Person (15 Korken/Stk.)
*
*Vorkriegsbücher - gibt es eine Person (100 Korken/Stk.) sind allerdings sehr selten*
*Nuka Cola Quantum - ist ein Quest (100 Korken/Stk.)
*
*Wegmarkierungen - ist ein Quest (100 Korken/pro entdeckter Ort)*
*Zuckerbomben - eine Person (15 Korken/Stk.) sind recht selten*
*Abgeschnittene Finger/Ohren - man glaubt es kaum...ist ein EXTRA !!!*


*Händler....oder wie werde ich den Kram wieder los ???

**In Fallout gibt es einige Händler, bei denen man nicht nur kaufen und Verkaufen kann, sondern auch seine Ausrüstung reparieren kann...*

*Die Händler besitzen meist eine begrenzte Anzahl von Korken und Ausrüstungen....einige sind auch Spezialisiert z.B. auf Waffen, Kleidung etc.

Grundsätzlich gilt, je mehr ich mit einem Händler handelt, desto mehr Ware und Korken hat er bei meinem nächsten Besuch....


**Hier findet man Händler und Dienstleistungen*


*Meresti Güterbahnhof - Die Familie, nur Handel*
*Megaton - mehrere Handelsmöglichkeiten und Reparaturen möglich, Arzt anwesend
*
*Tennpenny Tower - mehrere Handelsmöglichkeiten, spezialisiert Händler, Arzt anwesend
*
*Underworld - Ghule als Händler und Reparaturen möglich, Arzt
*
*Rivet City - Ein ganzer Marktplatz voller Händler, großteils Spezialisiert und Reparaturen möglich, Arzt anwesend
*
*Evergreen Miles - Banditenhändler, muss man sich aber den Weg frei schiessen *
*Paradise Falls - Händler bei den Sklavenhändlern...muss man aber ein Freund der Sklavenhändler sein
*
*Die Handelskarawane - 4 Spezialisierte Händler die über eine feste Route Wandern...wenn man die Handelskarawane unterstützt können die bis zu 85% reparieren !!!*
*Sammler - verteilt über das Ödland trifft man vereinzelt Sammler mit denen man ein bischen handeln kann. Führen auch Reparaturen durch*
*Die Orte muss man natürlich erst "Entdecken" *​


----------



## ThoR65 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Einleitung zu den Bildern:
Ich habe versucht die Bilder so zu gestalten, das ein Lösungsweg nicht oder nur sehr schwer zu erkennen ist. *Da wo es nötig war, wurden die Bilder im Freefly-Modus gemacht, um Anhaltspunkte zu vermeiden.* *Schließlich soll dies kein Lösungsbuch darstellen.* Im Großen und Ganzen hoffe ich, das die Bilder die Spielatmosphäre einigermaßen rüberbringen. Viel Spaß beim durchstreifen des Ödlandes und der Unterwelt.
Die ersten Schritte:​ 
Die ersten Attribute ........bsp. für Auswahl..................Der G.O.A.T... .......Itemnutzung...............und das Ergebniss.........genau hinsehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
..LevelUp der erste..........Das erste Ziel............Die erste Wohnung........Inventar ablegen............z.B."Baustoffe".............oder Nahrung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Es gibt.... ...................sehr viel ................. ...zu Entdecken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoR65 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

.Tips zum Schlösser knacken: bevor man wild drauf los dreht, sollte man die Haarklammer einmal ein Stück (ca 45°) nach rechts drehen und einen Versuch mit "WASD" starten. Dabei die Tasten aber nur kurz antippen. So kann man schnell herausfinden in welche Richtung die Haarklammer gedreht werden muss ohne das sie gleich abbricht. Hat man die Richtung, sollte man sich durch vorsichtiges drehen und testen mit WASD an die richtige Stelle "rantasten". Je *höher* der Wert für *Dietrich,* *Glück* und *Wahrnehmug* um so eher lassen sich auch die schwersten Schlösser knacken.
.
Zu den Terminals: Am Anfang des Spiels kann man hier und da auf Terminals stoßen, die mehr oder weniger Schwer zu hacken sind. Sicher ist die Verlockung groß, jedes Terminal zu hacken . *ABER*: Es bringt nix ein Terminal mit Status sehr Schwer hacken zu wollen, wenn man nicht einen gewissen Grad an *Wissenschaftspunkten* hat. Als Beispiel sollen die Bilder Terminal 60% und Terminal 100% dienen. Auf dem ersten Bild sind einfach zu viele Möglichkeiten um das Terminal mit 4 Versuchen zu hacken. Anders auf dem zweiten Bild. Hier kann man unter zuhilfenahme eines Ausschlussverfahrens relativ einfach das richtige Passwort finden. Ansonsten sollte man die Wörter auf häufige Buchstabenwiederholungen prüfen und eines davon aussuchen. Meistens hat man dann schon 3 oder 4 Buchstaben richtig und kann die Auswahl extrem einschränken. Also dann: Happy Hacking
Nachtrag: wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, sind die Passwörter in den Bildern Terminal 60% und Terminal 100% unterschiedlich, obwohl es ein und das selbe Terminal ist. Ich bin nur kurz vom Terminal wegegangen um meinen Wissenschaftswert zu ändern. Wie man sieht lohnt es nicht erst 1-2 Versuche zu machen, um später (nach Erhöhung der Wissenschaftspunkte) erneut sein Glück zu versuchen.
.

.Schloss knacken ....... ...Richtung wählen ...... ...und hoffen ............. Terminal hacken ........... ..letzter Versuch .............. ...Pech 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...schon besser  .......... Terminal 60% .............. Terminal 100%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoR65 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

ok ok..... das ist der letzte... *PLATZHALTER*


----------



## riedochs (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Mein Platzhalter


----------



## riedochs (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*



riedochs schrieb:


> Mein Platzhalter


der auch


----------



## riedochs (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Das ist der letzte


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

_*Einzigartige Waffen*_​ 

*Wie ihr schon wisst gibt es verschiedene Waffentypen*
*Dieser Abschnitt ist unterteilt in:*

*· Waffenlos*
· *Nahkampfwaffen*
· *Kleine Waffen*
· *Große Waffen*
· *Energie Waffen*

*Waffenlos*​ 
*Hauptnachteil aller "Waffen" dieser Kategorie ist die Tatsache, dass die Distanz zum Gegner NULL ist*
*Das Opfer wird also häufig auch austeilen und so bei euch (mehr oder weniger) Schaden machen*
*Deshalb sollte immer das V.A.T.S. zum Einsatz kommen um ein Maximum an Schaden zu realisieren*


*Beeinflusst durch die Hauptattribute*
· *Ausdauer*
· *Beweglichkeit (**Menge der Aktionspunkte)*
· *Glück (**Chance auf kritische Treffer)*

*Beeinflusst durch die Fertigkeit*
· *Eisenfaust*

*Die **Plunkett's Gültige Punkte ist eine einzigartige Version des Nagel-Schlagringes mit wesentlich besseren Werten*
*Vor allem die erhöhte Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen kritischen Treffer (x2) fällt ins Gewicht*
*Spezial:*
*Sie benötigt im V.A.T.S. nur 15 Punkte pro Schlag – so wenig wie keine andere Waffe in dieser Kategorie. *
*Leider kann sie nur durch Händler und nicht bis 100% repariert werden*


*Die Shocker ist eine einzigartige Powerfaust mit verbesserten Schadenswerten.*
*Sie kann mit jeder normalen Powerfaust repariert werden*
*Spezial:*
*Sie fügt Robotern zusätzlichen elektrischen Schaden zu (+5)*


*Die Fisto ist eine einzigartige Version der Powerfaust mit merklich besseren Schadenswerten. (Auch erhöhte krit. Chance x1.5)*
*Sie kann mit jeder normalen Powerfaust repariert werden*



*Nahkampfwaffen*​ 

*Mit den Waffen dieser Kategorie verlassen wir die Distanz "Armlänge" zum Gegner zugunsten von "bisschen weiter"*
*Ihr merkt schon, auch hier wird das Opfer häufig zurückschlagen / stechen / was auch immer - und so einmal mehr bei euch Schaden machen*
*Deshalb sollte auch in dieser Kategorie immer das V.A.T.S. zum Einsatz kommen*

*Beeinflusst durch die Hauptattribute*
· *Stärke*
· *Beweglichkeit (**Menge der Aktionspunkte**)*
· *Glück (**Chance auf kritische Treffer**)*


*Beeinflusst durch die Fertigkeit/Extra*
· *Nahkampfwaffen*
· *Little League Spieler*
*· **Ninja*


*Die** Carambolage **ist eine einzigartige Pool-Billard-Queue.*
*Die Schadenswerte sind nicht besonders; einzig im V.A.T.S. gegen Gegner ohne Nahkampfwaffen zu gebrauchen.*
*Erwähnenswert ist sie nur weil sie relativ schnell relativ viele Schläge zulässt*
*Sie kann mit jedem normalen Pool-Billard-Queue repariert werden*

*Der **Wegelagerer's Freund **ist eine einzigartige Version des Kreuzschlüssels mit leicht verbesserten Schadenswerten.*
*Was ich über Sinn und Einsatz von der **Carambolage **geschrieben habe gilt auch hier (die Werte sind leicht besser, aber auch nicht berauschend)*
*Er kann mit jedem normalen Kreuzschlüssel repariert werden*

*Der **Butch's Zahnstocher **ist ein einzigartiges Springmesser mit verbesserten Schadenswerten. (erhöhte krit. Chance, x2.5)*
*Er kann mit jedem normalen Springmesser repariert werden*

*Die **Occam's Rasierklinge **ist ein einzigartiges Kampfmesser mit verbesserten Schadenswerten. Vor allem die krit. Chance (x3) von allen Kampfmessern macht sich hier bemerkbar in Kombination mit der tiefen Action-Point Anforderung*
*Sie kann mit jedem normalen Kampfmesser repariert werden*

*Das **Verschärftes Messer **ist ebenfalls ein einzigartiges Kampfmesser mit verbesserten Schadenswerten.*
*Mit 10 Glück und Ninja hat man eine 100% krit. Chance*
*Sie kann mit jedem normalen Kampfmesser repariert werden*
*Spezial:*
*Verbesserte krit. Chance (x4)*
*Wie die **Occam's Rasierklinge **nur 17 AP Verbrauch, daher bei richtigem Einsatz eine ernstzunehmende Gefahr*

*Der **Lehrstock **ist eine einzigartige Version des Nagelbrettes mit leicht verbesserten Schadenswerten. Die sind aber nicht besonders; einzig im V.A.T.S. gegen Gegner ohne Nahkampfwaffen zu gebrauchen. (siehe **Carambolage **)*

*Die **Vampirklinge **ist ein einzigartiges chinesisches Offiziersschwert mit verbesserten Schadenswerten. Vor allem die Tatsache, dass es nur 1/3 wiegt und dabei trotzdem mehr Schaden macht als das normale Schwert ist erwähnenswert*
*Mit eine der besten Nahkampwaffen in Fallout 3*
*Sie kann mit jedem normalen chinesisches Offiziersschwert repariert werden*

*Die **Jack **ist eine einzigartige Version des Trennmessers und eigentlich nicht erwähnenswert. Einzig die kritische Chance wurde von 0 auf x1 hochgesetzt*

*Der **Zartmacher **ist ein einzigartiger Holzhammer mit verbesserten Schadenswerten. *
*Er kann mit jedem normalen Holzhammer repariert werden*
*Spezial:*
*Fügt der gegnerischen Panzerung mit jedem Schlag zusätzlich 5 Schaden zu*

*Der **Fawkes' Superhammer **ist eine einzigartige Version des Super-Vorschlaghammers. *
*Besserer “Rumms“ als beim Basismodell; aber langsam und ziemlich AP-gierig*
*Sie kann mit jedem normalen Super Vorschlaghammer repariert werden*




*Kleine Waffen*​ 

*Mit diesen Waffen können wir nun auf (mehr oder weniger) Distanz zum Gegner gehen*
*Das Opfer muss selber über Distanzwaffen verfügen um bei euch Schaden zu machen*
*In dieser Kategorie muss darum nicht immer das V.A.T.S. zum Einsatz kommen*

*Beeinflusst durch die Hauptattribute*
· *Beweglichkeit (**Menge der Aktionspunkte und kleine Waffen**)*
· *Glück (**Chance auf kritische Treffer**)*


*Beeinflusst durch die Fertigkeit/Extra*
· *kleine Waffen*
· *Finesse*
*· **Überlebensguru*
· *Kommando*
· *Heckenschütze*
· *massiertes Feuer*


*Die **Chinesische Pistole Zhu-Rong v418 **ist eine einzigartige Chinesische Pistole mit erhöhten Schadenswerten. Die 10mm-Geschosse werden durch die spezielle Laufkonstruktion geschmolzen und führen dadurch im Ziel zu einer (kleinen) Explosion. Nachteil dabei ist, dass die Waffe eine verlangsamte Feuerrate hat um eine Überhitzung zu vermeiden*
*Sie kann mit jeder normalen Chinesischen Pistole repariert werden*
*Spezial:*
*Wie der Name schon andeutet (Zhu-Rong war der Feuergott im alten China) hat sie eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit entzündliche Substanzen zum Brennen zu bringen*

*Colonel Autum’s 10mm Pistole **ist die einzigartige Version der **Standard N99 10mm Pistole und **kann mit jeder normalen **10mm Pistole** repariert werden*
*Sie hat verdoppelte Schadenswerte*

*Die **Blackhawk **ist eine einzigartige .44 Magnum mit Zielfernrohr **und **kann mit jeder normalen .44 Magnum mit Zielfernrohr repariert werden*
*Ihre Genauigkeit ist sehr hoch (nur 0.3 Versatz) was sie zu einer exzellenten Sniper-Waffe **ohne V.A.T.S-Einsatz** macht*
*Spezial:*
*Mit 55 Basis-Schaden und dem (+45) Critical-Bonus ist sie die wohl beste kleine Waffe in Fallout 3*

*Sydney's 10mm "Ultra" SMG **ist die einzigartige Version der **Standard SMG*
*Vorteile sind der erhöhte Schaden (59 statt 37) und die vergrösserte Magazinkapazität (+20)*
*Repariert wird sie **mit jeder normalen **10mm SMG was auch oft geschehen muss da sie sehr schnell verschleisst*

*Das** Xuanlong Sturmgewehr **ist eine einzigartige Version des Chinesischen Sturmgewehres und kann mit diesen auch repariert werden. Wie **Sydney's 10mm "Ultra" SMG** hat sie einen erhöhten Schaden (64 statt 50) und eine vergrösserte Magazinkapazität (+12)*
*Falls ihr den NPC “Charon“ bei euch habt ist diese Waffe wir für ihn gemacht*
*Gebt sie ihm zusammen mit viel Munition und staunt wie “effizient“ er ist*
*Er selber trägt übrigens eine eigene, einmalige Kampfschrotflinte die man nicht **looten kann*

*Der** Harrystutzen **ist die eine einzigartige Version eines Jagdgewehrs*
*Er macht mehr Schaden, hat eine leicht erhöhte Schussfolge und ist auch schneller wieder aufgeladen*
*Reparieren kann man ihn mit jedem normalen Jagdgewehr*
*Spezial:*
*Die Genauigkeit ist maximiert (0 Versatz) was ihn zur zweitbesten Sniper-Waffe **ohne V.A.T.S-Einsatz** macht ( siehe** Lincoln's Repetiergewehr **)*

*Das **Siegesgewehr **ist eine der einzigartigen Versionen eines Sniper-Gewehrs*
*Es kann mit normalen Sniper-Gewehren repariert werden was aber sehr selten nötig ist da es den niedrigsten Verschleiss aufweist*
*Dies ist darum so wichtig weil alle Sniper-Gewehre nur wenige maximale HitPoints haben –also schnell “nachlassen“*
*Spezial:*
*Ein kritischer Treffer lähmt den Gegner für 1 bis 4 Sekunden. Dadurch ausgezeichnet einzusetzen um nach dem Treffer die Waffe zu wechseln und danach damit (Plasma-Gewehr funktioniert prächtig) zu finalisieren*
*Zu beachten gilt*
· *funktioniert nicht* *bei Mirelurk-Jägern*
*·** im V.A.T.S. nur einen Schuss abgeben; weitere Schüsse verfehlen das Ziel*

*Das **Reservistengewehr **ist die andere der einzigartigen Versionen eines Sniper-Gewehrs mit tieferem (+50%) Verschleiss*
*Es kann und sollte oft mit normalen Sniper-Gewehren repariert werden *
*Der Grund ist der hohe Critical-Multiplikator der nur mit einer 100%-Waffe ein maximales Resultat gewährleistet*
*Ein Magazin beinhaltet nur 3 anstelle von 5 Patronen*
*Im V.A.T.S. verbraucht es nur 32 anstelle der normalen 38 Aktionspunkte*
*Spezial:*
*Es hat einen extrem hohen Critical-Multiplikator (x5)*
*Ein Spieler mit 10 Glück und den Extras** Finesse und Überlebensguru wird ohne V.A.T.S. 90%, mit V.A.T.S. 100% kritische Treffer erzielen*

*Das** Lincoln's Repetiergewehr **ist die andere einzigartige Version eines Jagdgewehrs. **Reparieren kann man ihn mit jedem normalen Jagdgewehr obwohl es optisch anders aussieht*
*Spezial:*
*Die Genauigkeit ist maximal (0 Versatz) was es zur besten Sniper-Waffe **ohne V.A.T.S-Einsatz** macht da gleichzeitig auch der Schadensbonus für Critical’s verdoppelt wurde.*
*Mit den Extras Kommando, Heckenschütze und massiertes Feuer werdet ihr im V.A.T.S staunen*

*Der** Kniekracher **ist die einzigartige Version der abgesägten Schrotflinte*
*Repariert wird er mit jeder normalen abgesägten Schrotflinte*
*Da er einen x0 Critical’s-Multiplikator hat sind kritische Treffer und Schleichangriffe so gut wie unmöglich *
*Der Streukonus der Geschosse ist schmaler als bei einer normalen Flinte – selbst Treffer mit der **Furcht erregenden Flinte **führen nicht zu einem so hohen Schaden*

*Die **Furcht erregenden Flinte **ist die einzigartige Version der Kampf-Schrotflinte und hat den höchsten Basis-Schadenswert (80) aller Waffen in dieser Kategorie. **Repariert wird sie mit jeder normalen Kampf-Schrotflinte.*
*Die Streuwirkung dieser Flinte ist enorm bei sehr schlechter Zielgenauigkeit*
*Sie verschleisst sehr schnell also häufig reparieren*
*Der optimale Einsatz für dieses Biest ist **DISTANZ 0*
*Ihr werdet dabei selber Schaden durch den Gegner nehmen – also MED-X und STIMPAK’s nicht vergessen*
*Wenn ihr im V.A.T.S schiesst dann zielt auf den Torso des Gegners; die Streuung wird den Rest erledigen*





*Grosse Waffen*​ 

*Eigentlich Distanzwaffen; je nachdem aber besser auf kürzere Distanz*
*Das Opfer muss selber über Distanzwaffen verfügen um bei euch Schaden zu machen*
*Auch in dieser Kategorie muss der Einsatz des V.A.T.S. überlegt sein*

*Beeinflusst durch die Hauptattribute*

· *Ausdauer*
· *Beweglichkeit (Menge der Aktionspunkte)*
· *Glück (Chance auf kritische Treffer)*


*Beeinflusst durch die Fertigkeit/Extra*

· *grosse Waffen*
· *Blutiger Tod*
*· **die Grösse zählt*

*Direkte Treffer*

*Die **Eugene **ist eine einzigartige Minigun die man durch das Vollenden des Quests “Reilly’s Rangers“ erhält **und **kann mit jeder normalen Minigun **repariert werden*
*Diese Minigun bekommt ihr in sehr gutem Zustand und sie verschleisst auch weniger schnell (50% besser)*
*Ihre Feuerkraft ist sehr hoch; voll repariert richtet sie mehr Schaden an als ein Gatling-Laser – die **Rache** ist aber noch stärker*

*Der **Flammenmeister** ist ein einzigartiger Flammenwerfer mit 50% mehr Schadenswirkung. Der Pyromane-Skill (der ebenfalls 50% Bonus geben würde) kann damit nicht kombiniert werden*
*Wer also diesen Skill erlernt hat erzielt mit einem Standard-Flammenwerfer eine höhere Flammen- und kritische-Trefferwirkung*
*Sowohl die Streuwirkung als auch die Magazinkapazität sind (untypischerweise) nicht erhöht*

*Die **Rache **ist ein einzigartiger und sehr kampfstarker **Gatling-Laser **und **kann mit jedem normalen Gatling-Laser **repariert werden*
*Leider verschleisst sie relativ schnell und Reparatur-Laser sind sehr schwer zu finden*



*Flächenwirkung*

*Der **Raketenwegwerfer **ist ein einzigartiger Raketenwerfer und kann damit auch repariert werden.*
*Von der Funktion her ähnelt er einem Granatwerfer; die Raketen werden also nicht, angetrieben vom Raketentreibstoff, wegfliegen sondern werden von einem pneumatischen System “ausgespuckt“*
*Das hat einige drastische Unterschiede zur Folge*
*Da der Treibstoff nicht genutzt wird erhöht sich die Sprengwirkung um ca. 30%; allerdings sinkt die Reichweite aus dem selben Grund auf unter 10 Meter*
*Die Raketen detonieren nicht bei Aufschlag sondern, sinngemäss einer Granate bei Kontakt/nach einer gewissen Zeit*
*Aus demselben Grund nie am Fuss eines Hügels einsetzen – die Raketen rollen sonst “zurück zum Absender“*
*Die Waffe ist sehr unpräzise – die Verwendung sollte **immer im** V.A.T.S. **erfolgen*


*Das **expirimentelle MIRV **ist ein einzigartiger Fat Man Werfer. *
*Ohne Zweifel ist es mit Abstand die stärkste Waffe im ganzen Spiel*
*Beim Abfeuern werden 8 Mini Nukes mit einer Streuwirkung ähnlich einer Schrotflinte ins Ziel katapultiert*
*Die verheerende Wirkung tötet selbst einen Super Mutanten Behemoth mit einem Treffer; allerdings sollte man selber – aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen - selber genug Abstand zum Ziel wahren*
*Sie funktioniert nur mit genau 8 Mini Nukes*



*Energiewaffen*
kkomming suuun ​


----------



## Adrenalize (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Die Perks "Hier und jetzt" sowie "Heller Kopf" kann man sich im Grunde erstmal schenken, weil man ohnehin früh genug an den 20er Levelcap stößt. die sind eher interessant für später, wenn man per Mod den Levelcap anhebt.


----------



## ShrinkField (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Boah geil, danke !!!

Werd ich mir nochmal in Ruhe durch lesen aber da kommt ja noch mehr^^

Achja, Ich hab jetzt zum Anfang nicht auf "Waffenfreak" o.ä. gemacht sondern hab mir dass 1. Extra den Dieb ausgewählt  Bin gestern noch ins Level 2 gestiegen und hab dort "Hellen Kopf" ausgewählt...Ich brauch nochmehr "Reperatur" Fähigkeit (glaub ich) um die Bombe entschärfen zu könn im Megaton, Ich will das Haus haben.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

schick schick .. ich freue mich auf mehr ..und hoffe das ich es endlich mal wieder Spielen kann, es liegt seit 2 Monaten brach..


----------



## elroei (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

sehr informativ was ihr da gemacht habt weiter so das ist TOP


----------



## ThoR65 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Platzhalter der 4. 

da kommt noch mehr.


----------



## ThoR65 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Platzhalter der 5.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

*Echt cool hier*  *5/5 ^^*

und nett geschrieben:  



> Da man im Ödland nicht unbedingt Nackt rumlaufen sollte..... Bietet Fallout auch hier extrem viele Möglichkeiten sich "Schick" zu machen.


Grüße!


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Sehr geniale Idee, einen Info-Threa zu erstellen, der von mehreren Leuten gefuehrt wird. Respekt. 

Und dann freue ich mich doch schonmal auf den Guide. Ich werde hoechstwahrscheinlich naehmlich auch noch davon Gebrauch machen muessen..


----------



## bleedingme (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

@ThoR65

Natürlich gibt es beim Hacken auch noch einen sehr simplen Trick...
Und das ist m.E. kein Cheaten!


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*



ShrinkField schrieb:


> Boah geil, danke !!!
> 
> Ich brauch nochmehr "Reperatur" Fähigkeit (glaub ich) um die Bombe entschärfen zu könn im Megaton, Ich will das Haus haben.


 
du brauchst die Fertigkeit "Sprengstoff" für die A-Bombe, so 35 reichen

MFG


----------



## ThoR65 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*



bleedingme schrieb:


> @ThoR65
> 
> Natürlich gibt es beim Hacken auch noch einen sehr simplen Trick...
> Und das ist m.E. kein Cheaten!


 
Mag schon möglich sein. Allerdings soll dies hier ein Überlebenshandbuch für Anfänger sein, in dem sich auch Fortgeschrittene Spieler Informationen suchen können. *Ich, oder vielmehr Wir, haben bewusst darauf verzichtet mit Cheats um uns zu werfen.* Dafür gibt es im Web diverse einschlägige Seiten, auf die man bei Bedarf zugreifen kann. 
*Nachtrag:* wer das Handbuch besitzt und in der Lage ist dieses auch zu lesen, der wird auch wissen, wie man beim Hacken zu mehr als nur 4 Versuchen kommt.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*



ThoR65 schrieb:


> *Nachtrag:* wer das Handbuch besitzt und in der Lage ist dieses auch zu lesen, der wird auch wissen, wie man beim Hacken zu mehr als nur 4 Versuchen kommt.



Richtig! 

... Lob an alle die sich hier die Mühe machen ! 
Grüße!


----------



## steinschock (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

War noch am Überlegen ob ich es Kaufe, aber nach dem Start-Post waren die Würfel gefallen. 

Schön geschrieben, Respekt.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

AHHHHH....

Es geht weiter....

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Dieser Eintrag dient lediglich dem Zweck den geneigten Leser auf darauf hinzuweisen, dass er existiert
Kürzer formuliert: *bump*


----------



## Katamaranoid (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

wo bekomm ich denn eig das training für die powerrüstung?


----------



## ThoR65 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> wo bekomm ich denn eig das training für die powerrüstung?


Entweder Du machst die Hauptquest weiter bis Du mit Dr.Li flüchten musst, oder aber du spielst die Erweiterung. Wenn Du die beendet hast kannst Du alle Powerrüstungen tragen.


----------



## Soleuvre (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*



> Heller Kopf - Bei jedem gewinnen von Erfahrungspunkten, werden weitere 10% hinzugezählt....Schnellerer Levelaufstieg
> 
> Hier und Jetzt - Man Springt automatisch in den nächst höheren Level mit den zusätzlichen Erfahrungspunkten



Diese beiden Extras sind imo nicht besonders wichtig, ja sie stören meiner Meinung nach sogar. Man steigt schon so ziemlich schnell auf und es geht auch nur bis lvl 20 (ohne Mod). Noch schneller aufzusteigen ist imo sinnlos. 

Einfach Intelligenz am Anfang auf 9 stellen, Stärke auf 4. Und diese zwei Extras in zwei zusätzliche Stärkepunkte investieren ist imo sinnvoller. 

Merke auch: Extras und Fertigkeiten immer nur bis 9 resp. 90 steigern. Man hat ja noch die Puppen und über den Maximalwert kann man nichts steigern. 

Danke für den Thread.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*



Soleuvre schrieb:


> Diese beiden Extras sind imo nicht besonders wichtig ...


 
Eigentlich schreibst du das am falschen Ort
Das gehört in das Thema "Wie zögere ich den max. Level möglichst lange hinaus" 

Danke trotzdem für den Post.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Ist bei der Deutschen Version auch die Englische Sprache mit dabei?


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ist bei der Deutschen Version auch die Englische Sprache mit dabei?


 
Jedenfalls nicht bei der "ausserdeutschen" Deutsch-Version (Ösi/Schweiz)


----------



## ThoR65 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jedenfalls nicht bei der "ausserdeutschen" Deutsch-Version (Ösi/Schweiz)


 
auch bei der "innerdeutschen" Deutschen Version nicht.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*



Soleuvre schrieb:


> Diese beiden Extras sind imo nicht besonders wichtig, ja sie stören meiner Meinung nach sogar. Man steigt schon so ziemlich schnell auf und es geht auch nur bis lvl 20 (ohne Mod). Noch schneller aufzusteigen ist imo sinnlos.
> 
> Einfach Intelligenz am Anfang auf 9 stellen, Stärke auf 4. Und diese zwei Extras in zwei zusätzliche Stärkepunkte investieren ist imo sinnvoller.
> 
> ...



Nachdem ich alle 3 Fallout Teile gespielt habe, bin ich komplett anderer Meinung....

Ein schnellerer Levelanstieg hilft Dir am Anfang ungemein, da die Werte für die Fertigkeiten alle recht niedrig sind.....und mit niedrigen Werten, erzielst Du keine anständigen Preise....bekommst viele Türen nicht auf....kannst schlecht schießen usw.

Der jeweilige Level Aufstieg dehnt sich sowieso immer Stärker aus, je höher man kommt......

Wenn Du die Stärke auf 4 stellst, kannst Du nur recht wenig tragen....
Das bedeutet das man nur wenig sammeln kann und unter umständen schlechtere Rüstungen benutzen muss.....

Allerdings ab so Level 5 laufen beide Strategien so ziemlich auf das selbe hinaus, wenn Du die Attribute (Stärke) anhebst, statt andere Fertigkeiten anzuheben.....

Wie gesagt....es ist ja nur ein Vorschlag....man kann ja mal verschiedene Varianten ausprobieren....

Ein Level 30 Mod ist ja bei Fallout3 schon Plicht, wenn man das ganze Spiel mal durchspielen möchte....sonst wird es langweilig, so ohne Belohnungen.....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

hi, da ich jetzt schon längere Zeit durch's Ödland streife, und immer noch meine mission verfolge, Level 35 zu erreichen, hab ich paar Tipp's für diejenigen, die per Level Cap 100 das Hauptspiel etwas länger zocken möchten, *und versuchen möchten das maximum am Leveln rauszuholen*.

Die beiden wichtigsten Vorraussetzungen dafür sind :

*1 **:**keine wackelpuppen einsammeln die direkt auf die Fertigkeiten wirken, und diese z.b dauerhaft um 10 erhöhen, man kann diese wackelpuppen dann später einsammeln, wenn die betreffenden Fertigkeiten schon auf 100 punkte sind*

*die wackelpuppen die direkt auf die S.P.E.C.I.A.L.S wirken kann man dagegen sofort einstecken*

*2 : auch sollte man keine der Bücher und Zeitschriften lesen, die massenweise in den verschiedensten Varianten rumliegen, auch diese erhöhen die Fertigkeitspunkte*

natürlich sollte man versuchen, jede erdenkliche Nebenquest anzunehmen, die Hauptquest kann man dann bequem nebenher vorantreiben.

Bin atm bei Level 27, und es bleibt mir diesmal noch genügend Luft, *mindestens Level 35* zu erreichen. Das ganze beschert einem schon einiges an Spielspass und spielstunden mehr. 

Das EXTRA "Entdecker" lege ich jedem ans Herz, man kann es ab Level 20 auswählen, dadurch öffnet sich das Spiel erst richtig, und man kann ne menge an Nebenquests ergattern. 

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke meines aktuellen Spielcharakter's :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=78657&stc=1&d=1235777142

Mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Wo gibts eigentlich Modifikationen für Fallout3 und welche sind zu empfehlen??
Ich hab mir mal das Freeplay Mod besorgt und auch aktiviert...


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Nun, hier wirst du auf jeden Fall fündig

Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community


----------



## Joke (5. März 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Welchen Mod benutzt ihr eigentlich, um das Level-Limit aufzuheben?
Hab auf der empfohlenen Seite geschaut, aber da sind die Bewertungen für die Mods ja sehr schlecht und ich möchte mir das Spiel nicht gerade zerschießen oder so...


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*



Joke schrieb:


> Welchen Mod benutzt ihr eigentlich, um das Level-Limit aufzuheben?


 
mit dem Level Cap 100 hab ich atm bei Level 31 keinerlei probleme :


Fallout3 Level CAP 100


Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Nun, der "100er" *kann* Probleme machen
deshalb hatte ich nur den "30er" draufgemacht
und natürlich "freeplay"


----------



## Olaf Oktober (11. März 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Ich habe F3 bereits vor einigen Wochen durchgespielt und von der anfänglichen Begeisterung blieb zum Schluss eigentlich nur noch ein bißchen übrig..... zum einen fand ich die Levelbegrenzung von 20 ziemlich absurd (da kannte ich den Level CAP 100 noch nicht), zum anderen haute es auch die dicksten Gegner viel zu schnell von den Socken - vielleicht sollte deshalb hier auch mal erwähnt werden (oder ich habs überlesen), bereits am Anfang auf schwer bzw. sehr schwer zu spielen, erst recht mit dem Level CAP. Ansonsten ergibt das Hochleveln eigentlich gar keinen Sinn in meinen Augen, weil die KI einfach zu schwach ist. Hinzu kommt, daß aber auch fast überall und in jedem Gebäude ein Medizinschrank bzw. Stimpaks rumliegen.... sterben oder Munitionsschwund kaum möglich.

Auch das sammeln von Kronkorken ist bis zur Mitte des Spiels relativ motivierend, während es danach kaum noch Sachen gibt, die man sich damit kaufen könnte (ich hatte zum Schluss annähernd 20.000 Kronkorken über - OHNE das ich jede Blechdose gesammelt und verkauft habe). Hier sind die aushandelbaren Preise (siehe für Zuckerbomben oder die sog. Vorkriegsbücher, auch Blutpakete) viel zu hoch angesetzt, da man entsprechende Gegenstände immer noch zu genüge findet bzw. es nichts gibt, was man sich dafür noch kaufen könnte (wenn das Haus in Megaton komplett eingerichtet ist).....   

Ich will damit sagen, daß Fallout 3 meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade das ausgeglichenste Gameplay an den Tag legt. Hätte Bethesda ein vernünftiges Level- und Handelssystem konfiguriert, wärs auch für mich ein super Action-RPG. So bleibt ein bisl fader Nachgeschmack...

Außer natürlich, ihr schreibt mir jetzt, ich solls erstmal auf "sehr schwer" durchspielen (das habe ich noch nicht)..... wer von Euch macht das denn gerade oder hat es schon durch???


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Nun, Olaf, deine Kritik in Ehren; zum Teil hast du sogar recht
Bloss hätte es mich eher gefreut wenn du das im Main gepostet hättest

Tatsächlich, und das könnte man durchaus hier aufnehmen, ist der erfahrene Spieler mit Allem unter *schwer* eher zu wenig gefordert


----------



## Olaf Oktober (11. März 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Ja, sorry auch, aber es gibt hier mal leider zu jedem Thema mindestens 5 Threads.... und wie Du an meinen Beiträgen siehst, bin ich noch nich lange hier unterwegs.... daher lese ich immer drauf los und tippe meinen Senf dazu, wenn ich denke..... für die Ordnung bin ich ni zuständig  Aber ich werde mir Mühe geben.... 

Aber nochmal zum Thema - habe früher öfters auf Konsolen gezockt und mal als Gegenbeispiel ein super Klassiker von RPG - Final Fantasy VII - da gibts Endgegner, da krallen sich nach einer Stunde die Fingernägel langsam ins Pad, weil die so stark sind..... ganz zu schweigen vom Levelsystem (ich glaube das war dreistellig und bei normalem Durchspielen niemals bis zum Ende erreichbar).... vielleicht suche ich auch nur das Haar in der Suppe....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. März 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*



Olaf Oktober schrieb:


> Ich habe F3 bereits vor einigen Wochen durchgespielt und von der anfänglichen Begeisterung blieb zum Schluss eigentlich nur noch ein bißchen übrig..... zum einen fand ich die Levelbegrenzung von 20 ziemlich absurd (da kannte ich den Level CAP 100 noch nicht), zum anderen haute es auch die dicksten Gegner viel zu schnell von den Socken - vielleicht sollte deshalb hier auch mal erwähnt werden (oder ich habs überlesen), bereits am Anfang auf schwer bzw. sehr schwer zu spielen, erst recht mit dem Level CAP. Ansonsten ergibt das Hochleveln eigentlich gar keinen Sinn in meinen Augen, weil die KI einfach zu schwach ist. Hinzu kommt, daß aber auch fast überall und in jedem Gebäude ein Medizinschrank bzw. Stimpaks rumliegen.... sterben oder Munitionsschwund kaum möglich.
> 
> Auch das sammeln von Kronkorken ist bis zur Mitte des Spiels relativ motivierend, während es danach kaum noch Sachen gibt, die man sich damit kaufen könnte (ich hatte zum Schluss annähernd 20.000 Kronkorken über - OHNE das ich jede Blechdose gesammelt und verkauft habe). Hier sind die aushandelbaren Preise (siehe für Zuckerbomben oder die sog. Vorkriegsbücher, auch Blutpakete) viel zu hoch angesetzt, da man entsprechende Gegenstände immer noch zu genüge findet bzw. es nichts gibt, was man sich dafür noch kaufen könnte (wenn das Haus in Megaton komplett eingerichtet ist).....
> 
> ...




Der Sinn des Handbuches ist es, nicht RPG Spielern den Einstieg zu erleichtern....

Allerdings gebe ich Dir in einigen Punkten Recht....

Ab einem gewissen Punkt im Spiel hat man die besten Waffen und Muni ohne Ende....es gibt nichts mehr zu Kaufen und das Sammeln macht kaum noch Sinn, weil man mit den Korken nichts mehr anfangen kann....da wären Waffen oder Rüstungsmodifikationen wie bei Stalker doch sehr Sinnvoll gewesen.....

Das die Levelbegrenzung auf 20 völlig Sinnfrei ist....wurde schon öfter erwähnt....Es soll aber demnächst einen Mod von Bethasdata geben der das Korrigiert.....

Einige Gegner sind doch sehr leicht zu besiegen....es wäre auch recht Sinnvoll, das wie die Raider bei höheren Level besser Bewaffnet und gepanzert wären, obwohl je höher das Level desto schwieriger die Gegner....am Anfang triffst Du nur 2 Raider oder 2 von der Talon Company ....später in höheren Leveln treten die im Rudel auf.....und es kommen mehr die schwereren Gegner ..... ich habe auch den Eindruck, das mit dem aktuellen Patch etwas an den Gegnern gedreht wurde....jeden Fals tauchen statt bis her ein oder zwei Hunde oder Maulwurfsratten, jetzt immer ganze Rudel von 4 bis 6 Tieren auf....

Sterben ist nicht unmöglich....bin auf Level 16 gesterm vom 3 Todeskrallen gleichzeitig angegriffen worden.....also Exitus....

Mfg


----------



## Olaf Oktober (11. März 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Sterben ist nicht unmöglich....bin auf Level 16 gesterm vom 3 Todeskrallen gleichzeitig angegriffen worden.....also Exitus....
> Mfg



Da gebe ich Dir Recht - bei meiner ersten Begegnung mit einer Todeskralle war wenigstens noch ein Zaun dazwischen - im freien Gelände fand ich das dann auch nicht mehr lustig, beim ersten Prankenhieb den Löffel abzugeben... habe aber in einer ähnlichen Situation mit mehreren Todeskrallen mal festgestellt, daß, wenn wegrennen schon zu spät ist oder das passende Schießeisen gerade fehlt es durchaus angebracht ist, sich unsichtbar zu machen und sich NICHT zu bewegen, bis die Gefahr vorüber ist - Nervenkitzel pur!

Und denen, die gerade erst mit dem Spiel anfangen, rate ich, einen großen Bogen um die nördlich gelegene Stadt Old Olney zu machen.... das ist was für die späteren Level.... 

Aber trotzdem - derart knifflige Stellen sind meiner Meinung nach zu selten. Und auch die Super-Behemoths tauchen eigentlich immer da auf, wo sie kaum Schaden anrichten können - leider. Ich war's dann auch leid, immer Horden von Maulwurfsratten niederzumetzeln - bin eben ein "Tierfreund".  

Ach - einen Tipp noch für die Einsteiger - habt ihr gerade keine Munition für Eure Knarre, so habt ihr bestimmt noch ein paar Granaten übrig - die kann man nämlich auch im V.A.T.S.-Modus verwenden - rummst wie Atze!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Schade das die anderen Mitschreiber das Buch nicht zu Ende bringen....

Nur mal so zur Erinnerung...

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

ich habe gestern nach erforlgreichem durchspielen bis Level 38 noch mal von vorne angefangen, ich kann es einfach nicht lassen 

werde diesmal versuchen, mindestens bis Level 40 zu spielen, damit das klappt, gebe ich euch mal einige Tipps :


1. Bis zu den ersten 5 Level'n bei jedem Levelaufstieg das EXTRA "intensives training" benutzen, um so eure S.P.E.C.I.A.L.S weiter aufzumotzen, besonderen Wert lege ich da auf "Wahrnehmung" "Glück" und "Stärke"

-die Wahrnehmung ist wichtig, je höher sie ist, desto eher bemerkt ihr eure Feinde im Ödland

- Glück hilft einem auch ungemein, die Gegner im V.A.T.S richtig zu treffen und mehr schaden anzurichten

- Stärke ist wichtig um im späteren Spielverlauf genug Zeug mitzuschleppen.

Die Wackelpuppen lasse ich ganz bewusst liegen, um nicht zu schnell hochzuleveln, nur die Wackelpuppen die die S.P.E.C.I.A.L.S jeweils um 1 erhöhen, werden eingesammelt.

Im übrigen lasse ich auch alle Bücher liegen, auch sie sorgen dafür dass man schneller hochlevelt.

Im grossen Ganzen muss ich sagen, dass die Wackelpuppen und Bücher nicht so wichtig sind, man kann seinen Charakter auch ohne sie so pimpen, dass man sehr gut durch das Spiel kommt.

Ebenfalls sollte man am Anfang den Fertigkeiten "kleine Waffen" "Dietrich" und "Sprengstoff" genügend Punkte vergeben, so hat man keine Schwierigkeiten wenn man auf die ersten bewaffneten Gegner und die ersten Schlösser trifft, "sprengstoff" auf 25 ist hilfreich, wenn man die A-Bombe in Megaton entschärfen möchte.

Desweiteren sollte man die Hauptquest anfangs ruhen lassen, und sich den vielen Nebenquests widmen, von denen es im Ödland nur so wimmelt.

Im weiteren Verlauf des Spiels gibts es auch Extra's, die z.b die Erfahrungspunkte verdoppeln und die Actionpunkte nach jedem geglückten V.A.T.S. Angriff sofort wiederherstellen, so dass man nicht warten muss bis man V.A.T.S wieder benutzen kann. 

Desweiteren schadet es nicht, wenn man sich anfang's nicht sofort nach Megaton begibt, man soll sich ruhig mal etwas im Ödland herumtreiben, um so den V.A.T.S. Modus mal an einigen Raider's und Maulwurfsratten zu testen, auch Mutanten trifft man anfang's auch, z.b. im Chryslus Gebäude

Ansonsten gilt noch : alles abknallen was einem so begegnet, auch wenn das Karma mal in den Keller rutscht 

und alles einsammeln was man so findet : Laubbläser, Terpentin, Wunderkleber, Blechdosen, Krücken, Druckkochtöpfe, NukaColaQuantum, und vieles andere, man kann sich anfang's nicht vorstellen, was man so alles an nützlichen Waffen aus den unscheinbarsten Dingen zaubern kann

Das war's mal für den Anfang

Mfg


----------



## Holdrio (2. April 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*



e-freak1 schrieb:


> Desweiteren sollte man die Hauptquest anfangs ruhen lassen, und sich den vielen Nebenquests widmen, von denen es im Ödland nur so wimmelt.



Hatte auch etwa so gespielt, aber finde rückblickend andersrum viel besser.
Erstens ist am Ende der Hauptstory im ganzen Ödland dann mehr los wegen..naja nix spoilern besser.
Zweitens kann man an mehreren Orten die Story unfreiwillig abkürzen beim freien rumwandern und Orte entdecken.
Erst bis vor die letzte Mission die eh recht kurze Hauptstory spielen und dann in Ruhe alles entdecken gehen finde ich viel besser.

Todeskrallen sind übrigens mit der Pfeilpistole die man selber basteln kann kein Problem mehr.
Ein Schuss verkrüppelt schon die Beine und sie werden viel langsamer.


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Im Verlauf des Spiels begegnet man einigen Abwasserrohren und Gittern im Boden, die sich bei näherem Hinschauen als Zugänge zu Kanalisations-zwischenbereichen entpuppen, nach diesen kann man auch ruhig Ausschau halten, es kann sich durchaus lohnen 

Leere Flaschen aller Art sowie Tassen kann man auch ruhig einsammeln, sie eignen sich perfekt für den "Rock-It" Launcher, das Diagramm kann man sich z.b bei Moira im Craterside kaufen.

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Ich werde nun - nach längerem "schlicht-nicht-in-der-Lage-sein" endlich über dieses WE wieder ein Waffen-Update posten können


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Nachdem es nun eine zweite Generation von Spielern gibt die beginnen Fragen zu stellen die für uns "alte Hasen" völlig klar sind erlaube ich mir mal diesen Topic zart aber herzlich anzubumpen


----------



## Homerclon (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fallout 3 - Das Überlebenshandbuch*

Ich hab mir erlaubt das Überlebenshandbuch in eine PDF-Datei zu übertragen.
Finde ich praktischer, als in einem Thread.

Bei der Übertragung hab ich die Satzzeichen "neu verteilt" , Tippfehler korrigiert, sowie _ß_ eingestreut wo es nach deutscher Rechtschreibung korrekt ist und ein paar Smilies entfernt.

Der Dank für das Überlebenshandbuch gilt natürlich weiterhin euch, und hab euch daher im PDF genannt.



Die Beiträge wo beschrieben wird wie man das Spiel ein wenig schwieriger gestaltet, hab ich draußen gelassen. Es sind aktuell also nur die ersten zehn Beiträge des Threads enthalten.
In einem Überlebenshandbuch sollte es schließlich darum gehen einem das Leben leichter zu machen.


----------

